# عندي سؤال



## kaakeh (28 أبريل 2007)

جاء في الاصحاح الثالث والعشرين من سفر حزقيال : 

" وكان إلى كلام الرب قائلاً : يا ابن آدم . كان امرأتان ابنتا أم واحدة . وزنتا بمصر . 

في صباهما زنتا . هناك دغدغت ثديهما . وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما . واسمهما 

أهولة الكبيرة وأهوليبة أختها . وكانتا لي . وولدتا بنين وبنات . وأسماهما . السامرة أهولة . 

وأورشليم أهوليبة . وزنت أهولة من تحتي وعشقت محبيها أشور . الأبطال اللابسين 

الأسمانجوني . ولاة . وشحنا . كلهم شبان شهوة . فرسان راكبون الخيل . فدفعت لهم 

عقرها لمختاري بني أشور كلهم وتنجست بكل من عشقتهم . بكل أصنامهم . 

ولم تترك زناها من مصر أيضاً . لأنهم ضاجعوها في صباها . وزغزغوا ترائب عذرتها وسكبوا 

عليها زناهم . لذلك سلمتها ليد عاشقها ليد بني أشور الذين عشقتهم . 

هم كشفوا عورتها . أخذوا بنيها وبناتها وذبحوها بالسيف . فصارت عبرة للنساء . 

وأجروا عليها حكماً . فلما رأت أختها ألوهيبة ذلك . أفسدت في عشقها أكثر منها . 

وفي زناها أكثر من زنا أختها . عشقت بني أشور . الولاة والشحن الأبطال اللابسين 

أفخر لباس فرساناً راكبين الخيل . كلهم شبان شهوة . فرأيت أنها قد تنجست ولكلتيهما 

طريق واحدة . وزادت زناها . ولما نظرت إلى رجال مصورين على الحائط . صور الكلدانيين 

مصورة بمغرة . منطقين بمناطق على أحقائهم . عمائمهم مسدولة على رؤوسهم . 

كلهم في المنظر رؤساء مركبات . شبه بني بابل الكلدانيين . أرض ميلادهم . 

عشقتهم عند لمح عيناها إياهم . وأرسلت إليهم رسلاً إلى أرض الكلدانيين . 

فأتاها بنو بابل في مضجع الحب ونجسوها بزناهم . فتنجست بهم وجفتهم نفسها . 

وكشفت زناها . وكشفت عورتها . فجفتها نفسي . كما جفت نفسي أختها . 

وأكثرت زناها بذكرها أيام صباها التي فيها زنت بأرض مصر . وعشقت معشوقيهم 

الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير . ومنيُّهم كمني الخيل . وافتقدت رذيلة صباك بزغزغة 

المصريين ترائبك . لأجل ثدي صباك " ( حزقيال 23 : 1-21 ) . 

ممكن أن يشرح لي هذا الاصحاح .. هل هذا  من الكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

تفسيره على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arabchurch.com/oldtestament_tafser/Ezekiel.pdf

و ما هذا الاستغباء؟ تنقل نص من الكتاب المقدس و تسأل ان كان من الكتاب المقدس؟
ربنا يشافي هكذا عقول!


----------



## kaakeh (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

My Rock

من أدب الاسلام عدم التنابز بالألقاب ... انت اتهمتني بالغباء وهذا ليس بحوار بل إنها هرطقة 

هذا أولاً .. وثانياً .. أحمل من العقل مالاتسطيع الوصول إليه .

أنا سألت سؤال .... ربما لم تفهم معناه .. على كل حال هذا ليس ذنبك ..

سؤالي كان ( هل هذا من الكتاب المقدس )

وطلبت منك أن تشرح لي ماجاء به .... أهذه اللغة الماجنة في هذا الاصحاح ايعقل أن تكون صادرة 

من الله سبحانه وتعالى .... الرابط الذي وضعته حضرتك .. صدقني المكتوب في الاصحاح 23 من 

سفر حزقيال مفهوم أكتر من الشرح بالرابط .( مافي داعي تستصغر عقول الرعية من المسيحيين )


أنا منتظر منك جواب محدد .. هذه اللغة في هذا الاصحاح صادرة من الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أرجو الاجابة بشكل واضح ودون سخرية واستهزاء المتعود عليها ..


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*يا لنفاقكم ايها المحمديين!!!!
فانت تطلب منا ان نجيبك بادب ودون استهزاء بينما انت تسب كلام الله وتصفه بالماجن!!!!!!!!!
ثم من عينك متحدثا عن الرعية المسيحيين يا من تلغى عقلك؟؟*


----------



## kaakeh (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

Christian Knight

ايها المحاور الذكي واين النفاق هنااا .. ومن اين استنتجت بأني اسب الله ( معاذ الله )  ...

أنا قلت في هذا الاصحاح به لغة ماجنة وهل كلمة ماجنة هي مسبة ...

طيب قل لي أنت ما تسمي هذه الألفاظ التي بالاصحاح هذا ...

هذه اللغة ما تسميهااا .... قل لي اتجرؤ ( ولا أظن ) ...

رفقاً بعقول رعيتكم يا أخي .. ما هكذا تورد الابل ....

وتحياتي لك ...


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*افهم من كلامك اذا ان دينك يحلل لك استخدام الالفاظ القبيحة بما ان كلمة ماجنة ليست مسبة فى نظرك؟
عموما هذا ليس بمستغرب فانت محمدى
فكلمات الله سماوية وليست ماجنة يا مسلم (اعتقد انك بذلك تخسر التحدى عندما تحديتنى ان اجرؤ)
وعلى اى حال فقد اعطيناك الجواب الشافى على اسئلتك واتحداك ان تأتى لنا بانسان عاقل واحد يعترض على هذه الكلمات.*


----------



## kaakeh (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

Christian Knight

عزيزي ديني لا يحلل استخدام الألفاظ القبيحة صدقني ...

انت عندما تقرأ بقصة ما .. وترى هذه الألفاظ المثيرة ... ماذا تقول عن هذه القصة ألا تقول إنها 

مكتوبة بلغة ماجنة أو فاسقة أو .. أو .. 

أنت لم تجب على سؤالي .. ولم تجرؤ ان تقول ماذا تسمي هذه اللغة المكتوبة 

أنا الذي قلت عنها ماجنة .. وهذا ليس سب ... 

مشكلتك انك لا تعرف كيف تنتقي ألفاظك انت يا أخي ..

واي جواب شافي  اتيت به ... ؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!! ...

ما بدها كل هاللف والدوران أهذه كلمات اله ينطق بهاا .. والتي يتحرج بذكرها اي بشري يحترم

نفسه ويحترم الآخرين ....


وتحياتي لك ....


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*اولا انا رديت على سؤالك واخبرتك انها كلمات الهية سماوية فلا تدعى انك لم تقرأ الجواب لتهرب من الاعتراف بانك خسرت التحدى
ثانيا للمرة الاخيرة احذرك واقول لك امسح السب الموجود فى رسائلك على كلام الله والا سابلغ عنك للمشرف وهو يتصرف معك فنحن نعطيك حرية الكتابة فى منتدانا لكن لا نعطيك حرية السب لاننا مسيحيين ولسنا بمسلمين وخاصة انك لم تثبت وجود اى لفظ ماجن بالنص.
ثالثا احنا اعطيناك تفسير السفر كاملا يا مسلم يعنى لا حجة لك فى الادعاء بانك لم تحصل على جواب شافى ولو لم تقتنع فهذا حقك ومشكلتك لكن ما ليس حقك هو التهجم على الكتاب المقدس

ارجو ان يكون المعنى وصل.*


----------



## kaakeh (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*



فأتاها بنو بابل في مضجع الحب ونجسوها بزناهم . فتنجست بهم وجفتهم نفسها . 

وكشفت زناها . وكشفت عورتها . فجفتها نفسي . كما جفت نفسي أختها . 

وأكثرت زناها بذكرها أيام صباها التي فيها زنت بأرض مصر . وعشقت معشوقيهم 

الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ( من الكتاب المقدس )

..........................................................................................................

ربما انت لا تعرف القراءة . وقد وضعت لك هذا النص المقتبس لعلك تقرأه بتمعن ..

وتقول لي إن لم تكن لغة ماجنة فماذا تسميها ... 

وأنا وانت قبلي تعلم بأني لم اسب ولن أسب .. فلا تدلس وتقول عني ماليس انا بقائله 

وتحياتي لك ... وارجو أن تتحلى بالصبر يا اخي ....Christian Knight


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*حبيبى لقد قرأنا النص واعطيناك تفسيره واخبرتك انها كلمات الهية سماوية, فلماذا العناد والمجادلة؟
هل عندك اسئلة اخرى؟
ام ستظل تكرر نفس الاسئلة التى تمت الاجابة عنها؟*


----------



## steven gerrard (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

اخى kaakeh

حضرتك سالت واحنا جوابناك وعندك التفسير اقراه يمكن تفهم

ليس لك الحق فى التهكم على الكتاب المقدس 
بينما كتابك فيه من الالفاظ ما يندى لها الجبين

عندك سوال حطه معندكش ياريت تلتزم الصمت وكفى تجريح​


----------



## kaakeh (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

steven gerrard

أخي العزيز انا لم اتهجم ولم أجرح بأحد .... ( وموضوعي هنا ... حول الاصحاح 23 من سفر حزقيال )

مافي داعي تدخل بموضوع آخر ... نحن نتحدث الآن عن الكتاب المقدس ...

أنتم تقولون انها كلمات إله ... وأنا قلت هذه اللغة المكتوبة يستحيل أن تكون صادرة من رب 

العالمين ..

فجوابكم إذن أنها كلمات الله .....

فيكون سؤالي التالي ... أهذه الكلمات منزلة حرفياً من الله أم انها مكتوبة من قبل بشري 

وتحياتي لكم ولا داعي للعصبية .. أنا لا أتهجم ولا أهين أحداً ...

( ولا تجعلوها طريقة للهروب إلى الأمام ).....


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*نامل ان يكون معنى كلامك انك لن تكرر خطئك مرة اخرى حفاظا على الحوار
واجابة سؤالك هى اننا لا نؤمن بشىء اسمه التنزيل لكن نؤمن بالوحى وهو يعنى ان الله يوحى لنبى معين ان يدون امور معينة باسلوبه الشخصى لكن يعصمه روح الله من الخطأ وطبعا ذلك لا ينفى ان الالفاظ المستخدمة بهذا النص او باى نص اخر بالكتاب المقدس هى كلمات الله*


----------



## steven gerrard (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

ياريت تقرا التفاسير وانت هاتفهم ايه المقصود​


----------



## مرمار (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

ارجوا منكم الرد على هذا الكلام*****************


----------



## مرمار (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

انتم تقولون ان المسيح هو اللة اوابن اللة اريد دليل واحد من الانجيل على ذلك
اريدكلمة صريحة جاءت على لسان المسيح قال فيها انا اللة او ابن اللة
مش عاوز الغطرسة الا انتم بقولوا ان جاء قبل ابراهيم والكلام الفاضى دى عاوز اجابة صريحة
 انا واثق لو جبت العهد القديم والجديد مش اتلاقى فى حاجة وبتحدى 
ابعت لك رابط يويدكلامى بس يريد ترد
*قولنا لك بدون روابط*


----------



## مرمار (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*******************عاوز حد مسيحى يقرا الرابط دى ويرد علية اتحدى ان حد يرد


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*اختي الفاضلة
هذا القسم للاسئلة
يرجى وضع سؤالك عوض الرابط
واهلا بك والرب يفتح قبلك للحق​*


----------



## ابو زياد (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*



My Rock قال:


> تفسيره على الرابط التالي:
> http://www.arabchurch.com/oldtestament_tafser/Ezekiel.pdf
> 
> و ما هذا الاستغباء؟ تنقل نص من الكتاب المقدس و تسأل ان كان من الكتاب المقدس؟
> ربنا يشافي هكذا عقول!



1 وَأَوْحَى إِلَيَّ الرَّبُّ بِكَلِمَتِهِ قَائِلاً: 

 2 «يَاابْنَ آدَمَ، كَانَتْ هُنَاكَ امْرَأَتَانِ، ابْنَتَا أُمٍّ وَاحِدَةٍ، 

 3 زَنَتَا فِي صِبَاهُمَا فِي مِصْرَ حَيْثُ دُوعِبَتْ ثُدِيُّهُمَا، وَعُبِثَ بِتَرَائِبِ عِذْرَتِهِمَا. 

 4 اسْمُ الْكُبْرَى أُهُولَةُ وَاسْمُ أُخْتِهَا أُهُولِيبَةُ، وَكَانَتَا لِي وَأَنَجْبَتَا أَبْنَاءَ وَبَنَاتٍ، أَمَّا السَّامِرَةُ فَهِيَ أُهُولَةُ، وَأُورُشَلِيمُ هِيَ أُهُولِيبَةُ. 

 5 وَزَنَتْ أُهُولَةُ مَعَ أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ لِي، وَعَشِقَتْ مُحِبِّيهَا الأَشُّورِيِّينَ الأَبْطَالَ. 

 6 الْلاَّبِسِينَ فِي الأَرْدِيَةَ الأُرْجُوَانِيَّةِ مِنْ وُلاَةٍ وَقَادَةٍ. وَكُلُّهُمْ شُبَّانُ شَهْوَةٍ، وَفُرْسَانُ خَيْلٍ. 

 7 فَأَغْدَقَتْ عَلَى نُخْبَةِ أَبْنَاءِ أَشُورَ زِنَاهَا، وَتَنَجَّسَتْ بِكُلِّ مَنْ عَشِقَتْهُمْ وَبِكُلِّ أَصْنَامِهِمْ. 

 8 وَلَمْ تَتَخَلَّ عَنْ زِنَاهَا مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ مِصْرَ لأَنَّهُمْ ضَاجَعُوهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِهَا، وَعَبَثُوا بِتَرَائِبِ عِذْرَتِهَا وَسَكَبُوا عَلَيْهَا شَهَوَاتِهِمْ، 

 9 لِذَلِكَ سَلَّمْتُهَا لِيَدِ عُشَّاقِهَا أَبْنَاءِ أَشُورَ الَّذِينَ أُوْلِعَتْ بِهِمْ. 

 10 فَفَضَحُوا عَوْرَتَهَا، وَأَسَرُوا أَبْنَاءَهَا وَبَنَاتِهَا، وَذَبَحُوهَا بِالسَّيْفِ، فَصَارَتْ عِبْرَةً لِلنِّسَاءِ وَنَفَّذُوا فِيهَا قَضَاءً. 

 11 وَمَعَ أَنَّ أُخْتَهَا أُهُولِيبَةَ شَهِدَتْ هَذَا، فَإِنَّهَا أَوْغَلَتْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْهَا فِي عِشْقِهَا وَزِنَاهَا، 

 12 إِذْ عَشِقَتْ أَبْنَاءَ أَشُّورَ مِنْ وُلاَةٍ وَقَادَةٍ الْمُرْتَدِينَ أَفْخَرَ اللِّبَاسِ، فُرْسَانَ خَيْلٍ وَجَمِيعُهُمْ شُبَّانُ شَهْوَةٍ. 

 13 فَرَأَيْتُ أَنَّهَا قَدْ تَنَجَّسَتْ، وَسَلَكَتَا كِلْتَاهُمَا فِي ذَاتِ الطَّرِيقِ. 

 14 غَيْرَ أَنَّ أُهُولِيبَةَ تَفَوَّقَتْ فِي زِنَاهَا، إِذْ حِينَ نَظَرَتْ إِلَى صُوَرِ رِجَالِ الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ الْمَرْسُومَةِ عَلَى الْحَائِطِ بِالْمُغْرَةِ، 

 15 مُتَحَزِّمِينَ بِمَنَاطِقَ عَلَى خُصُورِهِمْ، وَعَمَائِمُهُمْ مَسْدُولَةٌ عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ، وَكُلُّهُمْ بَدَوْا كَرُؤَسَاءِ مَرْكَبَاتٍ مُمَاثِلِينَ تَمَاماً لأَبْنَاءِ الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ فِي بَابِلَ أَرْضِ مِيلاَدِهِمْ، 

 16 عَشِقَتْهُمْ وَبَعَثَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ رُسُلاً إِلَى أَرْضِ الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ. 

 17 فَأَقْبَلَ إِلَيْهَا أَبْنَاءُ بَابِلَ وَعَاشَرُوهَا فِي مَضْجَعِ الْحُبِّ وَنَجَّسُوهَا بِزِنَاهُمْ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ تَنَجَّسَتْ بِهِمْ كَرِهَتْهُمْ. 

 18 وَإِذْ وَاظَبَتْ عَلَى زِنَاهَا عَلاَنِيَةً، وَتَبَاهَتْ بِعَرْضِ عُرْيِهَا، كَرِهْتُهَا كَمَا كَرِهْتُ أُخْتَهَا. 

 19 وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ أَكْثَرَتْ مِنْ فُحْشِهَا، ذَاكِرَةً أَيَّامَ حَدَاثَتِهَا حَيْثُ زَنَتْ فِي دِيَارِ مِصْرَ. 

 20 فَأُوْلِعَتْ بِعُشَّاقِهَا هُنَاكَ، الَّذِينَ عَوْرَتُهُمْ كَعَوْرَ ةِ الْحَمِيرِ وَمَنِيُّهُمْ كَمَنِيِّ الْخَيْلِ. 

 21 وَتُقْتِ إِلَى فُجُورِ حَدَاثَتِكِ حِينَ كَانَ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ يُدَاعِبُونَ تَرَائِبَ عِذْرَتِكِ طَمَعاً فِي نَهْدِ حَدَاثَتِكِ. 

 22 لِذَلِكَ يَاأُهُولِيبَةُ، هَذَا مَا يُعْلِنُهُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَا أَنَا أُثِيرُ عَلَيْكِ عُشَّاقَكِ الَّذِينَ جَفَتْهُمْ نَفْسُكِ، وَآتِي بِهِمْ عَلَيْكِ مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ. 

 23 أَبْنَاءَ الْبَابِلِيِّينَ، وَسَائِرَ الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ مِنْ أَقْوَامِ فَقُودَ وَشُوعَ وَقُوعَ وَمَعَهُمْ جَمِيعُ أَبْنَاءِ أَشُورَ، شُبَّانُ شَهْوَةٍ، مِنْ وُلاَةٍ وَقَادَةٍ وَرُؤَسَاءِ مَرْكَبَاتٍ وَذَوِي الشُّهْرَةِ، وَكُلُّهُمْ فُرْسَانُ خَيْلٍ. 

 24 فَيُهَاجِمُونَكِ بِأَسْلِحَةٍ وَمَرْكَبَاتٍ وَعَرَبَاتٍ وَأَقْوَامِ شُعُوبٍ وَيُحَاصِرُونَكِ بِتُرْسٍ وَمِجَنٍّ وَخُوذَةٍ. وَأَعْهَدُ إِلَيْهِمْ بِمُقَاضَاتِكِ فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْكِ بِمُقْتَضَى أَحْكَامِهِمْ. 

 25 وَأَصُبُّ سَخَطِي عَلَيْكِ فَيُعَامِلُونَكِ بِغَيْظٍ. يَجْدَعُونَ أَنْفَكِ وَأُذُنَيْكِ، وَتُقْتَلُ بَقِيَّتُكِ بِالسَّيْفِ. يَأْسِرُونَ أَبْنَاءَكِ وَبَنَاتِكِ، وَتَلْتَهِمُ النَّارُ بَقِيَّتَكِ، 

 26 وَيُجَرِّدُونَكِ مِنْ ثِيَابِكِ وَيَسْتَوْلُونَ عَلَى حُلِيِّكِ. 

 27 وَهَكَذَا أَضَعُ حَدّاً لِعَهْرِكِ وَزِنَاكِ اللَّذَيْنِ شَرَعْتِ فِيهِمَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، فَلاَ تَعُودِينَ تَتَعَلَّقِينَ بِهِمْ، أَوْ تَذْكُرِينَ مِصْرَ بَعْدُ. 

 28 هَا أَنَا أُسَلِّمُكِ إِلَى يَدِ الَّذِينَ كَرِهْتِهِمْ وَإِلَى أَيْدِي الَّذِينَ جَفَتْهُمْ نَفْسُكِ. 

 29 فَيُعَامِلُونَكِ بِبُغْضٍ وَيَسْتَوْلُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ ثِمَارِ تَعَبِكِ، وَيَتْرُكُونَكِ مُتَجَرِّدَةً عَارِيَةً، فَتَنْفَضِحُ عَوْرَةُ زِنَاكِ وَعَهَرِكِ. 

 30 وَأُوْقِعُ بِكِ هَذِهِ الأُمُورَ لأَنَّكِ ضَلَلْتِ وَرَاءَ الأُمَمِ، وَتَنَجَّسْتِ بِعِبَادَةِ أَصْنَامِهِمْ، 

 31 وَسَلَكْتِ فِي أَثَرِ أُخْتِكِ، لِهَذَا أُجَرِّعُكِ كَأْسَهَا 

 32 وَهَذَا مَا يُعْلِنُهُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: سَتَشْرَبِينَ كَأْسَ عِقَابِ أُخْتِكِ الْعَمِيقَةَ، وَتَكُونِينَ مَثَارَ ضَحِكٍ وَاسْتِهْزَاءٍ. لأَنَّ الْكَأْسَ تَسَعُ كَثِيراً. 

 33 تَمْتَلِئِينَ سُكْراً وَحُزْناً، فَكَأْسُ أُخْتِكِ السَّامِرَةِ، كَأْسُ الرُّعْبِ وَالْخَرَابِ، 

 34 تَشْرَبِينَهَا وَتَمْتَصِّينَهَا، ثُمَّ تَقْضَمِينَ قِطَعَهَا، وَتَجْتَثِّينَ نَهْدَيْكِ لأَنِّي تَكَلَّمْتُ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. 

 35 لأَنَّكِ نَسِيتِنِي وَنَبَذْتِنِي وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِكِ، تَحَمَّلِي عَوَاقِبَ عَهَرِكِ وَزِنَاكِ». 

 36 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «يَاابْنَ آدَمَ، أَتَدِينُ أُهُولَةَ وَأُهُولِيبَةَ؟ إِذَنْ أَطْلِعْهُمَا عَلَى مَا ارْتَكَبَتَاهُ مِنْ رِجْسٍ، 

 37 لأَنَّهُمَا قَدْ زَنَتَا وَسَفَكَتَا دِمَاءً، فَقَدْ زَنَتَا بِعِبَادَةِ أَصْنَامِهِمَا وَأَجَازَتَا أَبْنَاءَهُمَا الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتَاهُمْ فِي النَّارِ، لِيَكُونُوا وَقُوداً لَهَا. 

 38 وَأَثِمَتَا فِي حَقِّي إِذْ أَنَّهُمَا فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَجَّسَتَا مُقَدَّسَاتِي وَدَنَّسَتَا أَيَّامَ سُبُوتِي. 

 39 وَبَعْدَ أَنْ ذَبَحَتَا أَبْنَاءَهُمَا قَرَابِينَ لأَصْنَامِهِمَا قَدِمَتَا فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ إِلَى مَقْدِسِي لِتُنَجِّسَاهُ. فَانْظُرْ! هَذَا مَا ارْتَكَبَتَاهُ فِي هَيْكَلِي. 

 40 بَلِ اسْتَدْعَيْتُمَا رِجَالاً قَادِمِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، بَعْدَ أَنْ أَرْسَلْتُمَا إِلَيْهِمْ رَسُولاً، وَهَا هُمْ قَدْ أَقْبَلُوا، وَمِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ اسْتَحْمَمْتِ وَكَحَّلْتِ عَيْنَيْكِ وَتَزَ يَّنْتِ بِالْحُلِيِّ. 

 41 وَتَرَبَّعْتِ عَلَى سَرِيرٍ فَاخِرٍ، بُسِطَتْ أَمَامَهُ مَائِدَةٌ مُنَضَّضَةٌ وَضَعْتِ عَلَيْهَا بَخُورِي وَزَيْتِي. 

 42 وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهَا جَلَبَةُ قَوْمٍ لاَهِينَ، وَاسْتُجْلِبَ مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ سُكَارَى مَعَ أُنَاسٍ مِنْ رَعَاعِ الْخَلْقِ، زَيَّنُوا أَيْدِي الْمُذْنِبَتَيْنِ بِأَسْوِرَةٍ، وَوَضَعُوا عَلَى رَأْسَيْهِمَا تَاجَ جَمَالٍ. 

 43 فَقُلْتُ عَنِ الْعَرِيقَةِ فِي الزِّنَا: الآنَ يَزْنُونَ مَعَهَا وَهِي مَعَهُمْ، 

 44 لأَنَّهُمْ تَهَافَتُوا عَلَيْهَا كَمَا يُتَهَافَتُ عَلَى امْرَأَةٍ زَانِيَةٍ. هَكَذَا تَهَافَتُوا عَلَى أُهُولَةَ وَأُهُولِيبَةَ الْمَرْأَتَيْنِ الْعَاهِرَتَيْنِ. 

 45 وَلَكِنْ سَيَدِينُهُمَا الرِّجَالُ الصِّدِّيقُونَ، فَيُصْدِرُونَ عَلَيْهِمَا حُكْمَ الزَّانِيَةِ وَحُكْمَ سَافِكَةِ الدَّمِ، لأَنَّهُمَا عَاهِرَتَانِ تَلَطَّخَتْ أَيْدِيهِمَا بِالدَّمِ. 

 46 لأَنَّ هَذَا مَا يُعْلِنُهُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَا أَنَا أَجْلِبُ عَليْهِمَا قَوْماً مِنَ الأَعْدَاءِ، وَأُوْقِعُ بِهِمَا الرُّعْبَ وَالنَّهْبَ، 

 47 فَيَرْجُمُهُمَا الْقَوْمُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ، وَيُمَزِّقُونَهُمَا بِالسُّيُوفِ وَيَذْبَحُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمَا وَبَنَاتِهِمَا، وَيُحْرِقُونَ بُيُوتَهُمَا بِالنَّارِ. 

 48 فَأَضَعُ حَدّاً لِلرَّذِيلَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ، فَتَعْتَبِرُ جَميِعُ النِّسَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْتَكِبْنَ الْفَحْشَاءَ كَمَا فَعَلْتُمَا. 

 49 وَتَلْقَيَانِ جَزَاءَ زِنَاكُمَا وَتَحْمِلاَنِ خَطَايَا عِبَادَةِ أَصْنَامِكُمَا، وَتُدْرِكَانِ أَنِّي أَنَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ». 
من قراءة التفسير يتضح ان العدد عبارة عن تعبير مجازى او تشبية مجازى الغرض منة العبرة والاتعاظ .


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

لان عبادة الالهة الاخرى و ترك الله الواحد تستحق هذا التشبيه 

و ليس كل ما يوافق الله يحب ان يوافق الانسان


----------



## ابو زياد (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*



ابن الشرق قال:


> لان عبادة الالهة الاخرى و ترك الله الواحد تستحق هذا التشبيه
> 
> و ليس كل ما يوافق الله يحب ان يوافق الانسان



هل هذا رايك الشخصى ؟؟؟؟
اذا كان الجواب (نعم)
اعتقد انك تستحيى ان تستخدم مثل هذة التشبيهات حتى ولو فى مجال ليس يوجد فية نساء او اطفال 
اما اذا كان هذا ليس رايك الشخصى فمن اين اتيت بالاستحقاق هذا وما دليلك علية ؟؟؟


> و ليس كل ما يوافق الله يحب ان يوافق الانسان


ولكن كل ما يوافق الله يجب ان يوافق ما امر بة الله 
الم يامرنا الله بالحياء ؟؟؟ 
ان لم تستحيى فافعل ماشئت
اعتقد انك تفهم مابين السطور


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*



ابو زياد قال:


> هل هذا رايك الشخصى ؟؟؟؟
> اذا كان الجواب (نعم)
> اعتقد انك تستحيى ان تستخدم مثل هذة التشبيهات حتى ولو فى مجال ليس يوجد فية نساء او اطفال
> اما اذا كان هذا ليس رايك الشخصى فمن اين اتيت بالاستحقاق هذا وما دليلك علية ؟؟؟
> ولكن كل ما يوافق الله يجب ان يوافق ما امر بة الله


 

هل قرأت النص الكامل ؟؟؟ 

أم ما زلت تقرأ النص المقتطع من المواضيع المنقولة نصا 


عندما تقرأ النص بعمق تعال ناقش 


هذه التشبيهات هي للكبار للبالغين الذين آثروا عبادة الاصنام و تركوا عبادة الله فعبدوا الالهة المزيفة التي عبدتها الامم الاخرى لاجل امور كثيرة اهمها الحياة المادية

هؤلاء انكروا الله 

و النص موجه لهم لا للاطفال و موجه لكل شخص قد يسقط في مثل هذه العبادة 


النص الكامل للاصحاح على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arabchurch.com/bible/7az23.htm


نقرأ منه ما لم تنقله المواقع 


[Q-BIBLE] 
*36 *وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، أَتَحْكُمُ عَلَى أُهُولَةَ وَأُهُولِيبَةَ؟ بَلْ أَخْبِرْهُمَا بِرَجَاسَاتِهِمَا، *37*لأَنَّهُمَا قَدْ زَنَتَا وَفِي أَيْدِيهِمَا دَمٌ، وَزَنَتَا بِأَصْنَامِهِمَا وَأَيْضًا أَجَازَتَا بَنِيهِمَا الَّذِينَ وَلَدَتَاهُمْ لِي النَّارَ أَكْلاً لَهَا. *38 *وَفَعَلَتَا أَيْضًا بِي هذَا: نَجَّسَتَا مَقْدِسِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَدَنَّسَتَا سُبُوتِي. *39 *وَلَمَّا ذَبَحَتَا بَنِيهِمَا لأَصْنَامِهِمَا، أَتَتَا فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ إِلَى مَقْدِسِي لِتُنَجِّسَاهُ. فَهُوَذَا هكَذَا فَعَلَتَا فِي وَسْطِ بَيْتِي. *40 *بَلْ أَرْسَلْتُمَا إِلَى رِجَال آتِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ. الَّذِينَ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ رَسُولٌ فَهُوَذَا جَاءُوا. هُمُ الَّذِينَ لأَجْلِهِمِ اسْتَحْمَمْتِ وَكَحَّلْتِ عَيْنَيْكِ وَتَحَلَّيْتِ بِالْحُلِيِّ، *41 *وَجَلَسْتِ عَلَى سَرِيرٍ فَاخِرٍ أَمَامَهُ مَائِدَةٌ مُنَضَّضَةٌ، وَوَضَعْتِ عَلَيْهَا بَخُورِي وَزَيْتِي. *42 *وَصَوْتُ جُمْهُورٍ مُتَرَفِّهِينَ مَعَهَا، مَعَ أُنَاسٍ مِنْ رَعَاعِ الْخَلْقِ. أُتِيَ بِسَكَارَى مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ، الَّذِينَ جَعَلُوا أَسْوِرَةً عَلَى أَيْدِيهِمَا وَتَاجَ جَمَال عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمَا. *43 *فَقُلْتُ عَنِ الْبَالِيَةِ فِي الزِّنَا: آلآنَ يَزْنُونَ زِنًا مَعَهَا وَهِيَ. *44 *فَدَخَلُوا عَلَيْهَا كَمَا يُدْخَلُ عَلَى امْرَأَةٍ زَانِيَةٍ. هكَذَا دَخَلُوا عَلَى أُهُولَةَ وَعَلَى أُهُولِيبَةَ الْمَرْأَتَيْنِ الزَّانِيَتَيْنِ. *45 *وَالرِّجَالُ الصِّدِّيقُونَ هُمْ يَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِمَا حُكْمَ زَانِيَةٍ وَحُكْمَ سَفَّاكَةِ الدَّمِ، لأَنَّهُمَا زَانِيَتَانِ وَفِي أَيْدِيهِمَا دَمٌ. *46 *لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: إِنِّي أُصْعِدُ عَلَيْهِمَا جَمَاعَةً وَأُسَلِّمُهُمَا لِلْجَوْرِ وَالنَّهْبِ. *47 *وَتَرْجُمُهُمَا الْجَمَاعَةُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ، وَيُقَطِّعُونَهُمَا بِسُيُوفِهِمْ، وَيَذْبَحُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمَا وَبَنَاتِهِمَا، وَيُحْرِقُونَ بُيُوتَهُمَا بِالنَّارِ. *48 *فَأُبَطِّلُ الرَّذِيلَةَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ، فَتَتَأَدَّبُ جَمِيعُ النِّسَاءِ وَلاَ يَفْعَلْنَ مِثْلَ رَذِيلَتِكُمَا. *49 *وَيَرُدُّونَ عَلَيْكُمَا رَذِيلَتَكُمَا، فَتَحْمِلاَنِ خَطَايَا أَصْنَامِكُمَا، وَتَعْلَمَانِ أَنِّي أَنَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ».[/Q-BIBLE]


ان من يقرأ النص يرى بوضوح المقصد 


و ان ترك عبادة الله و التوجه الى الاوثان اما خوفا او تملقا او لاسباب اخرى 
هو الخيانة العظمى بحق الله خالقنا 


اما من ناحية الاطفال 

اقول لك هل قراءة النصوص المختصة بالزواج امام الاطفال ضرورة مثلا ؟!

و هل سيفهم الطفل كل الكلام الالهي ؟ 

كل نص موحى به له غاية و مقصد 




> الم يامرنا الله بالحياء ؟؟؟
> ان لم تستحيى فافعل ماشئت


 



اول وصية من وصايا الله هي 


[Q-BIBLE] 
ثُمَّ تَكَلَّمَ اللهُ بِجَمِيعِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ قَائِلاً: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي.
[/Q-BIBLE]


اظن الامر اضحى اوضح 





> اعتقد انك تفهم مابين السطور


 

 اظنك ادرى مني بقراءة ما بين السطور بخصوص المواضيع المنقولة التي هدفها الاوحد منع الناس من قراءة النص الكامل باقتطاع النص و خلق الالتباس حتى لا يصلوا الى الحقيقة بأي طريقة كانت 


ارى اصحاب المواضيع المنقولة التي تتعمد اقتطاع النصوص تستخدم مبد أ الغاية تبرر الوسيلة


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*+*

*الرد على أول مشاركة بمشيئة المسيح على هذا الرابط* 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=93955&postcount=43


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*




ابو زياد قال:


> كلام مكرر ولايخرج عن استخدام تشبيهات جنسية بايحاءات جنسية يخجل ويستحيى الشخص السوى ان يستخدمها فى العظة و الارشاد





ابو زياد قال:


> لا مفر من ذلك والكتاب المقدس ممتلئ بالنصوص والتشبيهات الجنسية
> فمهما كانت التشبيهات او الغرض من هذة التشبيهات لا تخرج باى شكل من الاشكال عن انها الفاظ وايحاءات جنسية
> من عندة اعتراض على هذا الكلام فليتفضل ومن لم يجد فليصمت ولا داعى لتكرار الكلام هو هو كل مرة ,,,,,طبعا هناك الحل او الرد الاسهل والمعهود وهو الحذف وانتم خير من يتبع




*+*


فى البداية .. من الواضح جداً انك لم تقرأ ما فى الرابط بعناية .. 

لانك لو كنت قرأت جيداً .. ما كان هناك الداع لتلك المشاركة .. 

فالتلميحات الجنسية التى تدعيها عزيزي .. هي بكل أسف .. فى فكرك أنت فقط .. انت يا أخي من إعتدت أن ترى الامور الجنسية حتى فى كلام الله تبارك إسمه .. 

لقد كان الانبياء يوبخون الشعب اليهودي بهذه الطريقة (( القاسية )) - و ليست الجنسية كما تقول - حتى يفيقوا من غفوتهم و سيرهم وراء الاوثان و عبادات الاصنام .. فكما هو واضح مما فى الرابط يا أخي .. أن ترك الله و عبادة الاوثان هو بمثابة (( خيانة روحية )) .. خيانة .. لقد خانوا عهدهم مع الله .. و نبذوا أعمال الله من أجلهم منذ خروجهم من مصر .

يمكنك ان تقول انها تعبيرات (( قاسية )) و عندها ستجد كل الرد بكل عقلانية و بساطة .. و لكن أن تقول أنها تعبيرات جنسية - حاشا - فماذا يُرد به عليك ؟! .. هل ننتزع ميولك الجنسية من داخلك عنوة ؟! .. هل نشق قلبك و نزرع بداخله الطهارة و الفهم الحسن لكلام الله ؟ .. الله ذاته تبارك إسمه لم يفعل ذلك .. و لن يفعل ذلك .. أنفعله نحن ؟! 

لولا أنني حريص بقدر الإمكان على عدم التشعب للاسلاميات .. لكنت أوردت لك ما يشيب لهوله الولدان من أحاديث و كلام أخجل حتى أن أفكر فيه .. 

يا صديقي الحبيب ..

الله تبارك إسمه كان يحدث شعب غليظ الرقبة .. بالليل يعبدونه و يتضرعون إليه .. و فى المساء يقيمون عجلاً و يسجدون له .. فكان لابد من توبيخهم بقسوة .. و تعريفهم بمدى الجرم الذى إرتكبوه فى حق الله القدوس .

هل تخيلت يا أخي أن النبي فى قوله لهم هذا الكلام كان يسبل أجفانه و يتحدث بنعومه - حاشا يا رب - بل أتخيل أنا انه كان معقود الحاجبين .. تتقد عيناه شراراً .. و ممتلىء بالغضب على تمردهم على الله الذى أخرجهم من أرض العبودية و الذل ..

أتمنى أن تفهم ..

تحياتي


----------



## نـور العالم (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*اسمحوا لى اخوتى بالاشتراك فى هذا الحوار

اولاً السيد الرب يشبه الامه الاسرائيلية الخائنة التاركة عبادة الله لتعبد الهة اخرى غير حقيقية بالمرأة الزانية التى تخون زوجها مع رجال آخرين


ثانيا استخدم الرب الاله الاعضاء الجنسية فى التشبيه 
ليظهر عظم خطية الامه الاسرائيلية 

فكما ان المرأة الزانية تقدم نفسها بالكامل لمن تزنى معه ولا يخفى عليه اى عضو من اعضائها وكما ان الزانى مع هذه المرأة يستبيح لنفسه كل شئ
ايضا الامه الاسرائيلية قدمت نفسها بالكامل الى الالهة الاخرى تاركة الرب وفعلوا بها ما ارادوا

ثالثا ان استخدام الله تبارك اسمه للاعضاء الجنسية فى التشبيه ليس عيبا او خزى
1- لان الله خلق الانسان بالكامل مقدس وكل اعضاءه مقدسة و الاعضاء الجنسية ليس بها عيبا لان الله الكامل لا يمكن ان يخلق شيئاً به نقص او عيب
2- ولكن النظرة اليها بطريقة نجسة هى التى تنجس الانسان 
والانسان الطاهر ينظر اليها كأى عضو من اعضاء الجسد الاخرى مثل العين او الاذن او الفم .........الخ
3- والله تبارك اسمه حينما خلق الاعضاء الجنسية خلقها لعمل محدد هو تكاثر الانسان بطريقة شرعية اذن هى ليست شراً وانما التعامل معها بطريقة غير شرعية هو الشر
وبما ان الاعضاء الجنسية فى ذاتها كأى عضو من اعضاء الجسد ، مقدسة ، ليست شراً ، وليس بها نقص او عيب 
اذن استخداهما فى التشبيه يجوز و ليس خطأ 

رابعاً ان الله حينما يضرب مثلاً ويذكر به سلبيات لا يقصد ان يتعلم الناس السلبيات وانما ان يتركوا هذه السلبيات ويعودوا الى عمل الايجابيات 
وهنا يقصد ان يترك الناس عبادة الالهة الاخرى يرجعوا اليه بالتوبة والعبادة

اذا دخلت الحكمة الى قلبك ولذت المعرفة لنفسك 
فالعقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك

( ام 2 : 10 ، 11 )

*


----------



## mervel (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

اخى صاحب السؤال انا هرد بأية من الكتاب المقدس بتقول ((لماذا تنظر القذى الذى فى عين اخيك واما الخشبة التى فى عينيك فلا تفطن لها أم كيف تقول لأخيك دعنى اخرج القذى من عينيك وها الخشبة فى عينيك يأمرائى أخرج اولا الخشبة من عينيك وحينئذ تبصر جيدا أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك ). متى 3:7

انت سايب قرأنك الى كله كلام عن الجنس والكلام الذى يعجز لسانى عن لفظه وبتتكلم عن اصحاح فى سفر 
كنت تعبت نفسك شوية وقريت السفر من اوله لكى تفهم .
سفر حزقيال تنبؤات عن مصير اورشليم والسامرة ورمز لاروشليم بأهوليبة وللسامرة اهولة 
وهنا الله لما يقصد الذى تصوره عقلك البشرى 
هنا كان بيصور بشاعة الخطية التى وقعا فيها وكيف يصبح مصيرهم جزاء هذه الخطية 
لكن علشان عقول بشرية وبتدور على اى خطاء فى الكتاب المقدس لتثبت ما 
اخى صاحب السؤال ارجع للتفسير ازا كنت تريد فعلا المعرفة وقبل ما تحاول تشيل القذى الى فى عينى شيل الخشبة الى فى عينيك​


----------



## mohraeel (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*للعلم بالشىء يا اخوتى المسلمين
الكلام اللى انتوا بتقولو عليه مثير للغرائز الجنسيه ده مفهوش اى نوع من انواع الاستثاره
علميا لا تحدث اثاره بالكلام الا مع اقترانها بصور نجسه يستدعيها عقل القارىء من ذاكرته 
والصور دى بيحتفظ بيها عقله لأنه بيحب يفتكرها!
شوفو انتوا بقى بتستدعوا اية افكار فى عقولكم
اما الكتاب المقدس بيتكلم عن شىء تانى خاااالص 
انا معرفش الافكار دى جتلكم ازاى فى عقولكم -معلش ده اكيد من انطباعاتكم اللى خدوتها من الاسلام
ربنا يطهر القلوب والعقوووول!
الكتاب المقدس بيتكلم عن اورشليم والسامره فى هذا الاصحاح
لكن ماكانش بيشرح اللى فى رؤسكم انتوا
والسلام لأولاد ملك السلام​*


----------



## انت الفادي (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

مع العلم ان الاسلام هو الذي ينادي و يقول 
لا حياء في العلم.. و هذا علم يا عزيزي.
و بالفعل ليس الكلام المكتوب هو الذي ينجس بل الفكر هو الذي ينجس
فمثلا في كتاب الاحياء للثانوي تجد درس خاص للجهاز التانسلي للمرأة و الجهاز التانسلي للزكر..
و بالصور ايضا... مع العلم انه في مدارس عربية اسلامية 
فهل سنترك العلم و ندع العنان لخيالنا المريض بتصور هذه الامور امامنا؟؟؟

فلا تضع يا عزيزي قوانين و ثم تهدمها ثانيا مجرد للدفاع الاعمي


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

* مشاركة بآيات :

 تي 1:15  
كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا وضميرهم.
مت 6:22  
سراج الجسد هو العين.فان كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا.
 لو 11:34  
سراج الجسد هو العين.فمتى كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيّرا.ومتى كانت شريرة فجسدك يكون مظلما.*


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*



ekram قال:


> *فعلا كما قلت يا اخي امعقوووول ان يكون هدا كلام الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​




+

أحياناً .. عندما يُصر المرء على إغلاق عقله و قلبه .. و يُصر أيضاً على أن يقول للجميع أنه غبي .. و أنه لا يفهم .. و ليس لديه أدنى ذرة من العقل .. يكون من المحتم التعبير عن الرفض لهذا الكائن الغريب ..

فيا من تتهم الله بالنجاسة .. حاشا يا رب .. 

و يا من تتهم الله بإثارة غرائزك الجنسية .. حاشا أيضاً يا رب 

و يا من تتهم الله بإباحة الزنا و النجاسة .. سجوداً أسجد لك يا رب و سامحني 

قف و أحترس .. فأنت تهين الله و قداسته .. 

فالموضوع الآن أصبح مجرد كلام مُرسل .. بلا مناقشة علمية و منطقية .. 

مراراً شرحنا لكم يا أصحاب العقول البهيمية معنى هذه الآيات .. 

و مراراً قولنا لكم أن اليهود قديماً كانوا يشبهون الخطية على أنها خيانة و نجاسة وزنا فى حق الله القدوس 

نرى فى كتابات فلافيوس اليهودى هذا الامر .. 

نرى فى كتابات الكثير من المؤرخين و علماء اليهود القدامى هذا الامر ..

بل أن هناك بعض الفلاسفة اليونانيين قد إستخدموا هذا التشبيه فى بعض كتاباتهم  ..

ماذا نقول أيضاً ؟!!!!! 

بل أننا فى عصرنا هذا .. نقول على الخيانة الزوجية أنها خيانة ..  و نشبه عدم الوفاء بالامانة بأنه خيانة أيضاً .. !!!! 

الخيانة الزوجية بها إتصال جنسي .. أو علاقة عاطفية بين زوجة و شخص آخر ليس زوجها .. 

و لكن هل عدم الوفاء بالأمانة فيه نفس هذه الامور ؟؟!!!!!

الاعضاء التناسيلية فى الرجل و المرأة ليست نجسة .. الله لم يخلق شيئاً نجساً إطلاقاً .. 

الله يا قوم أغلقوا عقولهم وقلوبهم .. لم يخلق شيئاً نجساً البتة .. أبداً .. 

و لكن فكر الإنسان و قلبه من الداخل هما اللذان يحددان نظرته لهذه الاعضاء  .. الطبيعة التى فسدت ترى كل شىء فاسد حولها .. 

كيف ترتدى نظارة سوداء و تريد أن ترى الكون أبيض ؟؟!!!! 

لينير الله قلوبكم .. 

عندى أمل ..


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عندي سؤال*

*ekram*

*حتي الكلمات التي يعتبرها الانسان الشرير نجسة 

عندما يُرتبها الله في عبارات الوحي

تكون أقدس ما في الوجود

++ وليذهب الشرير النجس العينين والفكر الى الجحيم ... ولا عزاء للنجسين ++ *


----------

